# Weather forecast for Venice?



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to Venice this weekend to fish Sunday. What weather prediction service for that area do yall use?

Thanks

Sky


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Sky, PM Capteddie or CaptMike they would know. But either way give yourself a day or two, I am yet to go down without some delay or wait. Good luck to you either way. Woody might know as well since he deck hands for Eddie.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (11/15/2007)*Hey Sky, PM Capteddie or CaptMike they would know. But either way give yourself a day or two, I am yet to go down without some delay or wait. Good luck to you either way. Woody might know as well since he deck hands for Eddie.


oh i dont deck for eddie. we are good friends though and he taught me a lot.i just did a trip for him back when i was real sick. then my hair fell out the next day and no more fishin for me this past spring.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I always use Buoyweather.com and have had very consistent (as consistent as it can be out there) results. I have a subscription but the free service lets you see a few days out.

link is:

http://www.buoyweather.com/wxnav6.jsp?region=GC&program=Maps

for Florida, go to Buoyweather Regions :: US :: Florida and click on a buoy you want.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *dpewitt (11/16/2007)*I always use Buoyweather.com and have had very consistent (as consistent as it can be out there) results. I have a subscription but the free service lets you see a few days out.
> 
> link is:
> 
> ...




I use buoywweather too , its the best out there for free . Like he stated above , if you pay you get a seven day forecast.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Stay home is my recomendation for this sunday LOL


----------

